# 7-10 nights in Hawaii starting 6/11-6/14 (prefer maui)



## swiftyman (Apr 29, 2018)

Looking for a 2 bedroom unit, for 7-10 nights. Will consider any island,  but Maui is preferred. 

Could possibly do a 1 bedroom as long as it has a second toilet/bathroom.


----------



## Eileen A. (May 1, 2018)

I have 1 bedroom at Kaanapali Beach Club for 7 nights starting 6/11.
$700 for week.  

Only 1 bathroom though.

Could possibly book another unit?  Maybe staggering the 10 days so just a few nights sharing the 1 bathroom.
Just a thought. 

If interested send IM.

Eileen


----------



## DRIless (May 12, 2018)

Sea Village - Kona, HI  12 June  9nights available
Sea Mountain - Big Island, HI  11 June  10nights available


----------



## cj1949 (May 19, 2018)

swiftyman said:


> Looking for a 2 bedroom unit, for 7-10 nights. Will consider any island,  but Maui is preferred.
> 
> Could possibly do a 1 bedroom as long as it has a second toilet/bathroom.


Hi have you found anything in Maui yet ?


----------



## swiftyman (May 26, 2018)

cj1949 said:


> Hi have you found anything in Maui yet ?


We have been holding off because flights were so expensive, but it looks like united has dropped the price...Do you have something to rent?


----------



## swiftyman (May 26, 2018)

I'm starting a new post as dates have changed slightly. If you have anything look for my other post.


----------

